
Ask HN: What companies have/had good engineering blogs? - ambertch
Engineering blogs have a lot of practical knowledge as well as content bridging theory and application. What are some that are good reading? Google has an engineering blog,
First Round Capital: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;firstround.com&#x2F;review&#x2F;engineering&#x2F;
Spotify: labs.spotify.com
======
faizmokhtar
Artsy's Blog: [http://artsy.github.io/](http://artsy.github.io/)

Thoughtbot's:
[https://robots.thoughtbot.com/ios](https://robots.thoughtbot.com/ios)

Realm's: [https://realm.io/news/](https://realm.io/news/)

------
kele
[https://blogs.janestreet.com/](https://blogs.janestreet.com/)

------
sumodirjo
Collection of engineering blogs : [https://github.com/sumodirjo/engineering-
blogs/](https://github.com/sumodirjo/engineering-blogs/)

------
hdra
From my feedly:

[http://techblog.netflix.com/](http://techblog.netflix.com/)

[http://githubengineering.com/](http://githubengineering.com/)

[http://blog.serverfault.com/](http://blog.serverfault.com/)

[https://engineering.quora.com/](https://engineering.quora.com/)

[http://corner.squareup.com/](http://corner.squareup.com/)

------
wprapido
[https://www.toptal.com/blog/](https://www.toptal.com/blog/)
[https://www.paypal-engineering.com/](https://www.paypal-engineering.com/)
[https://www.ebaytechblog.com/](https://www.ebaytechblog.com/)

------
BhavdeepSethi
[https://blog.twitter.com/engineering](https://blog.twitter.com/engineering)

------
CiPHPerCoder
If you're into PHP programming, application security, and/or cryptography:

[https://paragonie.com/blog/category/security-
engineering](https://paragonie.com/blog/category/security-engineering)

------
mtmail
[https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog](https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog)

[http://nerds.airbnb.com/tech-talks/](http://nerds.airbnb.com/tech-talks/)
(videos)

------
huevosabio
[http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/](http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/)

[https://nylas.com/blog](https://nylas.com/blog)

------
kaizensoze
_ahem_ [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

Edit: Too bad you can't use asterisks in HN comments...

------
abuchanan
ThoughtWorks of course...
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/blogs](https://www.thoughtworks.com/blogs)

------
whatismybrowser
Etsy's tech blog: [https://codeascraft.com/](https://codeascraft.com/) is
excellent.

They got me on to monitoring EVERYTHING with statsd. Great stuff.

------
DustinLessard
Workiva Techblog
[https://techblog.workiva.com/](https://techblog.workiva.com/) has become a
favourite of mine recently.

------
147
One of my favorite ones is Instagram's: [http://instagram-
engineering.tumblr.com/](http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/)

------
kachhalimbu
Auth0 blog is pretty nice if you are into JavaScript and Security
[https://auth0.com/blog](https://auth0.com/blog)

------
perseusprime11
Netflix is a good one. But remember most of them won't get you anywhere if you
want to learn about their architectures. They are mostly used as a recruiting
tool.

------
playing_colours
SoundCloud
[https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/](https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/)

------
dhogan
[https://blog.stackoverflow.com/](https://blog.stackoverflow.com/)

------
tvalentius
[http://engineering.zillow.com/](http://engineering.zillow.com/)

